# your city's largest population (historically)



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

Chances are (with plenty of exceptions) your city's population is smaller today than it was at its peak period. And chances are good that the main reason why it is smaller is that a good part of its peak population moved to your city's own suburbs. 

As a result, your metropolitan area very well may be at its peak population today.

TO TEST TO SEE IF THAT IS THE CASE, COULD YOU ANSWER THE FOLLOWING:

1. What was your city's peak population? What year did it have such a large population?

2. What is your city's current population?

3. What is your metropolitan area's population? Is this the largest it has ever been? If not when was it larger and what was the population bck then?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

As I live myself in a suburb of my city I can answer to this

1-Paris' peak population was of 2 900 000 (aproximativaly) during the begining of the century

2-It's population is now a little more than 2 million

3-However, the metro has 11 million inhabitants.

This is due to the fact that the city, with time has become more and more expencive, resulting in the fleeing of the working class in the suburbs where they could afford a roof.

The working-class areas being the most densily populated, it is easy now to understand why the population of the city decreased like that


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

1 - 8,615,050 (1939)

2 - 7,172,036 (2001) (and rising, +500,000 people growth 1991-2001)

3 - ~18,000,000 (Currently at its peak)


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

The largest population in Oslo's history is right now, and it is increasing at a rate of around 1.5% annually. But Oslo's population decreased alot in the 70'ies and 80'ies, for the same reason as in other western cities; suburbanisation and more living-space per capita.

Here are some historical population figures:
1.1.1951: 434,365
1.1.1969: 488,329 - a peak
1.1.1984: 447,257 - before it started increasing again
1.1.1996: 488,659 - new record
1.1.2005: 529,846

Metro-population same years:
1.1.1951: 617,481
1.1.1969: 789,133 
1.1.1984: 827,515 
1.1.1996: 928,587
1.1.2005: 1,024,064


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

Current Dallas (city proper)... 1,225,000
Current Metro.................. 6,000,000

Both are largest ever historically.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

U never heard of my city ; Nistelrode in The Netherlands: 6.013 :runaway:


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> 1 - 8,615,050 (1939)
> 
> 2 - 7,172,036 (2001) (and rising, +500,000 people growth 1991-2001)
> 
> 3 - ~18,000,000 (Currently at its peak)


The population of London now is supposed to 7.4 million not 7.2.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Milwaukee peak population-741,324 (1960's)
Milwaukee current population-583,624
Milwaukee current metro population-1,709,926


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

TexasStar said:


> Current Dallas (city proper)... 1,225,000
> Current Metro.................. 6,000,000
> 
> Both are largest ever historically.


are you including the wntire metroplex ? in that case then the number you quoted was for dallas and ft. worth with all of the suburbs for both of them..............but then again that is all one magor metroplex isent it.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit peaked at a little over 2 million in the 1950's.


----------



## warwickland (Sep 22, 2005)

1970 census - Kansas City city, MO *... 507,087
2000 census - Kansas City Population: 441,545 

metro - 1,779,797


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Sitback said:


> The population of London now is supposed to 7.4 million not 7.2.


That's the 2001 Census Data, hence the "2001" :yes:

I'd not be the slightest surprised if London was above 8 million again by now with all the illegals and transient people.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Riga - in 1989 there were 910 000
now - some 730 000


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> That's the 2001 Census Data, hence the "2001" :yes:
> 
> I'd not be the slightest surprised if London was above 8 million again by now with all the illegals and transient people.


London proper is expected to reach 8 million in years to come...


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

berlin
1. Dezember 1885 1.315.665
1. Dezember 1890 1.578.516
2. Dezember 1895 1.678.924
1. Dezember 1900 1.888.313
1. Dezember 1905 2.042.402
1. Dezember 1910 2.071.907
8. Oktober 1919 1.902.509
16. Juni 1925 4.024.165
16. Juni 1933 4.242.501
17. Mai 1939 4.338.756
29. Oktober 1946 3.170.832
31. Dezember 1950 3.336.026
31. Dezember 1960 3.274.016
31. Dezember 1970 3.208.719
31. Dezember 1980 3.048.759
31. Dezember 1990 3.433.695
31. Dezember 2000 3.382.169
30. Juni 2005 3.391.407


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

...


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Miami (City): all time high - Now
1940: 172,172
1980: 346,865
1990: 358,548
2000: 362,470
2003: 376,815


Miami-Dade County:
1920: 42,753
1930: 142,955
1940: 267,739
1950: 495,084
1960: 935,047
1970: 1,267,792
1980: 1,625,781
1990: 1,937,094
2000: 2,253,362
2004: 2,363,600
projected:
2010: 2,551,000
2015: 2,677,000
2020: 2,858,000

Miami Metro (current boundaries)
1920: 66,542
1930: 214,830
1940: 387,522
1950: 693,705
1960: 1,497,099
1970: 2,236,645
1980: 3,220,844
1990: 4,056,100
2000: 5,007,564
2004: 5,361,723
---Check out that growth in the 1950's, and the 1990's---


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

HelloMoto163 said:


> berlin
> 
> 17. Mai 1939 4.338.756
> 29. Oktober 1946 3.170.832


Ouch...I guess WW2 will do that.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

my suburb is now 19.600 and its the historical peak.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Today... pushing 300,000


----------

